# Motor City Furry Con



## JinxiFox (Mar 24, 2016)

It's going to be my first fur con!
Anyone else going?
Want to hang out during the con?
I won't know a single fur at this con, so I'm trying to make a few friends before so I don't feel like such a loser.


----------



## TheKC (Mar 25, 2016)

We were looking into it, but it was a bit expensive. We are going to go to another one. (hopefully) 
Please do let me know how it is! I'm planning to try doing artist allies in the next year or so. So I would be interested in going if that works out.


----------



## TheKC (Mar 25, 2016)

Now we are looking back into it. O n O 
It would be good to know if more people would be there. I need to make a decision this week before the price goes up. hummm.


----------



## JinxiFox (Mar 25, 2016)

TheKC said:


> Now we are looking back into it. O n O
> It would be good to know if more people would be there. I need to make a decision this week before the price goes up. hummm.


Need a room to share?


----------



## TheKC (Mar 26, 2016)

JinxiFox said:


> Need a room to share?


No thinks. We would only come for one day. ^_^;


----------



## JinxiFox (Mar 27, 2016)

TheKC said:


> No thinks. We would only come for one day. ^_^;


No worries! Hope to see you there!


----------

